# 18 pound Spark 29 build



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello all!

Notes:
- In terms of frame I put the question on another thread so no point on using this again.

In terms of components these are the ones I have in mind at the moment and all new options are very welcome and I will look at the possibilities of swapping them (or not).

*All links are to the manufacturers page of the product *(when I found them).


*Component**Brand / Model**Hypothetical weight*ValvesAmerican Classic2x 3.6grRimsAX - SRT2x 325grHubsExtralite F / R242grSpokesSapim???Brake rotorsAbsolute Black iso Titanium2x 49grSuspensionLefty Carbon XLR1330grBrakesFormula R1400grShifterXX1 trigger120grPedalsCB Eggbeater 11180grChainringAbsolute black 36T52grChainXX1 chain253grCasseteXX1264grStemNeed frame measurement 1stN/ASeatpostAX - Lightness85grSeatunknown yetN/AHandlebarAX - Hera75grFrameUnknown yetN/ACrankTune Black340grTyre - FrontRocket Ron 2.1N/ATyre - BackUnknown yetN/AHeadsetHead capSpacersGripsExtralite16grSeatpost clampBolts - miscBottle cageSaddleRear dérailleurXX1240grAxlesCables and housing*TOTAL WEIGHT*

You are all welcome to make suggestions and fill in the gaps or even suggest parts I forgot to list.

J


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow! That is gonna be one killer ride. Thanks for the leads for me to drop weight too. I think I need the ax bars and those absolute rotors.

Only thing I can see are your hefty grips really. Extralite 15g, Posh Nitrile foam/rubber grips are comfy 22g.

You could 1x10. Acros thumb shifter 65g, Acros rear derailleur 159g, Their hydro lines are very lite too. KMC X10SL chain 243g, cassette like Nino 167.4g. 

That's 263.6g in savings and Acros is amazing.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I think the choice of Steam isn't important. Steam is pretty light no matter where it comes from.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

@WickedLite, Thanks for the tips, will check them later when I get back from work and reply my thoughts and questions.

@westin, it is the length! Some frames might require 80mm others 90 or 100 with negative angle. I'm not worried about the weight of the thing but I need it to be has rideable as possible


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

If you'll notice the spelling error in "steam" you'll see my tongue-in-cheek reference to the stem....


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

westin said:


> If you'll notice the spelling error in "steam" you'll see my tongue-in-cheek reference to the stem....


I failed there 
Hate you tho! haha making fun of the misfortunates typo!


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

@WickedLite, This bike will have to endure a lot, my current bike has 16000km (10000 miles) and it's in top shape.

The parts that go away with heavy usage are the parts I can't really skip on the weight there.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Acros is an amazingly lite and like butter shift system. Aim for a more durable cassette though. I run XTR m980 cassette myself.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

*Update*

Just updating the list so far!









Question. Does anyone know if Extralite headsets work on this frame?
If so, which measurement should I get?


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Scott 900 SL has Semi Integrated headset, OD 50/61mm, ID 44/55mm.

You want:
Extralite UltraTop 44: 14.7g (44mm)

Extralite UltraBottom 55 (Tapered forks): 31.6g= 46.3g

ExtraBolt 16 (adaptor for 1 1/8 steertube if you need ) 5.9g = 52.2g

It's a sweet headset. Use this setup on my Scale 900rc and my Borealis.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot Wicked!
That should finish the build. It was kinda the last missing piece!

I could get the bike lighter overall but I want to ride it like the other I have so I think the <8kg won't happen unless some extra mods come into play but I'm not too keen on that.

If it stays below 8.2kg it will be a win!

The adaptor should be for 1 1/5 to 1 1/8 which is not the case so everything should be ok!

Just one thing, the ultra top part has no issues with a lefty fork right?


J


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Coolio,

I use a double crown per say with my Look Fournales without issue. I can't say about Lefty's compatibility. Never used one.

Extralite does not recommend UltraTop for double crown forks but does have the UltraTop HD version which is 25.4g
HD (Heady Duty) Versions features 2 stainless bidirectional bearing cartridges that can handle double crown forks and manage Freeride abuses. 
Stainless and fully serviceable.

WebShop

NIIICE.... 18lbs is frickin lite! Should be a climbing xc rocket..


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

How come you've opted for the Tune Black Foot crank? It's still quite new and not much is known about it really. Personally I'd go for something tried and tested like THM Claivcula M3 or Hollowgrams. SISL2 cranks are 363g with XX1 ring and in a month or two AbsoluteBlack will also be selling Hollowgram direct-mount rings, making them definitely lighter than the Blackfoot. Furthermore Mattias Hellore (Experimental Protoype) was experimenting with a carbon axle for the Hollowgrams, cut the weight in half I think, but I don't know how durable it has proved nor the cost of it.

You might as well go for the Tune Cannonball SL Lefty hub, even lighter.

You could also replace the cage on the XX1 dérailleur with a carbon one, they're easily found on ebay and are relatively cheap.

I know this is the wrong thread... but Cannondale Scalpel is 20 grams lighter than the Spark I think and the FRM Anakin is also 1900g.

Should be a sweet build!


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just realised the 363g Hollowgram weight didn't include axle, my bad. Should be around there with the direct-mount ring and definitely with the carbon axle.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Rob!
1st of all thanks for the pointers you gave me!
Now let me try to answer your questions:

- Tune Blackfoot because exclusivity and it's light
- Clavicula M3 is supposed to be heavier
- Clavicula DP sucks ass (According to 2 people that USED them that I know of and went back to SISL2)
- A complete SISL2 with XX1 ring is around 534gr
- I don't want many (if any) custom carbon parts.

That is the hub I want. I just messed up by the lack of description. Sorry for that and thanks for pointing it out!

I'm trying to start doing some 4-5 day rides where I know I will hit a lot of unknown crap along the way.

I wanted a Cannondale Black Inc as a first choice but couldn't find the frame alone 
Then I tried to get an SWorks WC but they didn't sold it without the suspension so it was another no go.
Also talked with trek and they told me to FO cause they don't sell their frames without all the crap they put on it.
Also thought about the Rocky Mountain and Jet9 but they are heavier and also because RM dealer was a retard so I said fuk him too.
The FRM is one ugly bike! (my opinion matters on this)

So let me tell you what I want from the bike.
NOT A RACE BIKE!
The bike I currently own is a Scale 899 (6.9kg original without pedals and with tubeless conversion in case anyone wanna know) from 2011. I use it as my daily commuter and do whatever I can with it (rain snow mud sun).
I'm not the type of guy that has a Ferrari to not put miles on it...So I need some reliability.
On this build the only "unreliable" part is the crank because of the "unknown" factor and because it's expensive!
I'm not even going to invest in lighter cables / housings and all that.

All this said, I will try to look again into the SISL2 with even more attention now.

Hope it's more than sweet! 
Once I get this going I will undoubtedly post pictures!

Thanks for your input.
If you want to discuss anything further go right ahead. I love discussing this stuff!

J


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for this post!
I was wondering the same things lately.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Thanks for this post!
> I was wondering the same things lately.


What are you planning to build Trail?



WickedLite said:


> Coolio,
> 
> I use a double crown per say with my Look Fournales without issue. I can't say about Lefty's compatibility. Never used one.
> 
> ...


Made my mind and I'm going with the Extralite HD version.
Thanks for your help man!


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

Does the 1920gm for the Spark frame include the rear shock? If yes, which one? Do you plan to use the twinloc system? What's your source of the 1920gm weight?

I'm curious because that frame is on my short list for my next build.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I'm seriously considering the Tallboy Carbon (Not LTc).
2200 gram frame (including rear shock).
It can be found pretty affordable too.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

BDozer said:


> Does the 1920gm for the Spark frame include the rear shock? If yes, which one? Do you plan to use the twinloc system? What's your source of the 1920gm weight?
> 
> I'm curious because that frame is on my short list for my next build.


2013 Size M with a crappy dt-swiss...








I put a "GREEN" weight on it. If you read it its a "near by" weight that I'm hoping to achieve.
Overall I hope my bike to be below 8.5kg which is very doable.

You can also look at Rocky Mountain Element 999 RSL is 2000 or 2020 for size M.



Trail_Blazer said:


> I'm seriously considering the Tallboy Carbon (Not LTc).
> 2200 gram frame (including rear shock).
> It can be found pretty affordable too.


Hope it gets a sweet build!


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

I would like to build a bike just like yours, however with a less costly frame. Are you going to use the twinloc ?


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

charlesrg said:


> I would like to build a bike just like yours, however with a less costly frame. Are you going to use the twinloc ?


I will probably try to find a way to make it smaller and/or more effective!
I think the current twinlock is useless when you only want a shock one.
Will have to look into it.

I bet you would also do a great build Charles. If you ever do it drop me a msg so we can chat!
I'm starting to purchase the parts this month and I'll keep you guys informed of the status of the bike. A friend offered his services to build it, he's the guy that made me WW freak haha, so he deserves to build it.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Just saw a spark carbon on e-bay with all upgrades for a great price. you might be interested.
I asked the guy why is he selling, it seems to be the perfect bike: 2013 Scott Spark 900 RC SRAM XX1 Build Fox ctd Shock Trek SL Superfly Scalpel | eBay


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

charlesrg said:


> Just saw a spark carbon on e-bay with all upgrades for a great price. you might be interested.
> I asked the guy why is he selling, it seems to be the perfect bike: 2013 Scott Spark 900 RC SRAM XX1 Build Fox ctd Shock Trek SL Superfly Scalpel | eBay


Thanks for the heads up Charles but I live in Europe. Also I prefer to buy new for this build. If I was you I would get it tho. Seems the guy already changed the crappy dt for a fox! 

The total retail for that bike is not 8k like he says, more around 5-6k but still quite a bargain I must say!

Cheers,
J


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

It's not my size or my wife's size. If it was I would bid, no questions to ask.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I loved test riding the Spark, yet I found the Genius to be much better even.
Just My 2 cents.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Trail_Blazer said:


> I loved test riding the Spark, yet I found the Genius to be much better even.
> Just My 2 cents.


I'm trying to keep the weight down with good reliability.
If I went for a Genius I would have to get a pike + good AM wheels and that totally blows the point of the build I want to achieve.

Ok, I could put WW stuff on the Genius but then I wouldn't be able to enjoy it to the fullest. That's what I try to do with my bikes!
Built with purpose! 

Cheers,
J


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sorry I was fully off topic. LOL 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

FYI I am now a fan of single speed. I prefered the 11-34 over the 11-36 XT cassette ratio to my front 32. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Sorry I was fully off topic. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


NP! 



Trail_Blazer said:


> FYI I am now a fan of single speed. I prefered the 11-34 over the 11-36 XT cassette ratio to my front 32.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I'm going to settle for XX1 back with 32 up front. I thought about the canfield stuff (9-36) but it was heavier than the XX1 setup I want to achieve.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

RaceFace SixC 36T 83mm Crankset. 650 grams with bb and only $500 bonus it's an am rated carbon job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

Got most of the parts!

Had to go with the Hollowgram build instead of the blackfoot... Tune is all talk and no walk the walk so now I need a custom axle to mount and already made the purchase on Experimental Prototype (Mattias Hellore).

Other problems with this:
Had to buy rotor ceramic bearings for the axle to work on BB92
R1 racing 2013 ran out of stock and had to get 2014 which have a weight of 384gr uncut.

Will post pictures with weights on the next post.









Cheers,
J


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Replacement bolts for Lefty







Original Lefty bolts


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Frame weight was picture 31 dang!


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like this will be an amazing build!

Have you replaced the cage on the XX1 derailleur with a carbon one? They can be had on ebay cheaply.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

robgall13 said:


> Looks like this will be an amazing build!
> 
> Have you replaced the cage on the XX1 derailleur with a carbon one? They can be had on ebay cheaply.


Thank you!

Yes, I replaced the red aluminium bolts and a fibre-lyte cage
Fibre Lyte - Cycle Products - Inner Gear Mech Plates

Could have replaced the pulleys but I read about some issues so I decided not to.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

holyPT said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I replaced the red aluminium bolts and a fibre-lyte cage
> Fibre Lyte - Cycle Products - Inner Gear Mech Plates
> ...


Ha, I was trying to figure out why the one RD pic was lighter than the other!


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Phlegm
If you (or anyone) have questions please do ask.

I'm not an expert but will do my best to answer everything.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I do have a few questions/comments:

-Am I reading correctly that the Lefty clamps bolts are negative weight? Are you substituting bolts that reduce the weight?
-SICC rotors are light, and I run them myself, but you may need carbon brake pads to get brake performance to your liking.
-Instead of 2 X 160mm rotors, had you considered a 140 on the rear to save a bit? I don't do a lot of big downhills, so even at 185 lbs with gear I have plenty of power.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

phlegm said:


> I do have a few questions/comments:
> 
> -Am I reading correctly that the Lefty clamps bolts are negative weight? Are you substituting bolts that reduce the weight?
> -SICC rotors are light, and I run them myself, but you may need carbon brake pads to get brake performance to your liking.
> -Instead of 2 X 160mm rotors, had you considered a 140 on the rear to save a bit? I don't do a lot of big downhills, so even at 185 lbs with gear I have plenty of power.


Thank you for the questions!

Added legend on the lefty bolts. 
(I know this was gonna happen but I was too stubborn to edit at the time  )

the original (which the lefty was weigh in) are 12gr and the replacement are 6gr therefore I needed to put -6 on the sheet (or put -6gr on the lefty althogether) for the math to be correct.

I am still waiting on the SICCC rotors, the shipment is slow as hell...zZz
Once they get here I will have to look at the pads!

The Lefty by default comes for 140mm and I use an adapter to have 160mm at the front. The frame on the other hand comes with 160mm out of the box. Just like on the Scale I have. Unless you cut the frame out you wont be able to change the disc size.

See this image (retrieved from google search):








What carbon pads are you using?
This is my 1st time using SICCC. My friend uses on both his bikes with F1 racing 2013 and some "normal'ish" pads


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

Fantastic build! Thank you for sharing the details.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you BDozer.

Also on a note:

The custom axle will be 131mm with custom bearing points.

Also since the frame is bigger on the driver side I had to order some stuff.

Washer-wave SI crank
SI-Shims
BB30 Spacer 9mm (this is how much the axle is out on the non driver side. If I shortened it, it would become a kinda weird pedaling stance)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

holyPT said:


> ...
> 
> I am still waiting on the SICCC rotors, the shipment is slow as hell...zZz
> Once they get here I will have to look at the pads!
> ...


I'm running the default pads that came with my Magura MT8, which I believe are organic, but I hadn't researched it. I've been fine with the stopping power for my style and terrain, but many have not been happy without matching carbon pads. Just an FYI.

BTW, great build!


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

phlegm said:


> I'm running the default pads that came with my Magura MT8, which I believe are organic, but I hadn't researched it. I've been fine with the stopping power for my style and terrain, but many have not been happy without matching carbon pads. Just an FYI.
> 
> BTW, great build!


Thanks for feedback. Will keep that in mind!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

holy moly this will be a 'fun' ride.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Just got this arriving!









MCFK seat clamp!

My hollowgram parts got shipped to the wrong person and I got some stuff from another random dude... damn, nothing is helping!
Still need to wait for the custom axle to come around tho 

Some extra pics for you guys!















PS. Changed topic title! Sounds much better hahahaha


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you have an update on your build list and the total weight?


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

BDozer said:


> Do you have an update on your build list and the total weight?


18 pound Spark 29 build - Page 2

On that spreadsheet, Grey are the real values of parts so far.
So far because there are parts like the brakes where weight will come down.
The green cells are the missing parts for the bike.

Another missing part is still the Hollowgram axle. The one there was borrowed since it doesn't work properly.

See this pic of the axle:








The black paint is where the bearings will be.
So I will need a new axle with the "shiny" parts a little more to the sides.

If you see my previous post with the picture from the bottom, you will notice that the frame is bigger on one of the sides.
The other side needs 9mm out because otherwise the arms will hit the frame.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry to say, but your list omits the weight of tire sealant, assuming you are going tubeless. 

Not sure of the typical grammage for that tho, but someone here will know.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Sorry to say, but your list omits the weight of tire sealant, assuming you are going tubeless.
> 
> Not sure of the typical grammage for that tho, but someone here will know.


Thx for pointing that out.

I know it does. It's around 80-100gr of sealant.
I could put it there as an hypothetical weight.

So, once stuff starts to get cut (cables, twister trimming, grips etc) and the carbon axle arrives, I should be able to reduce about (hopefully) 100gr out of the weight.

Currently the bike is on hold until the axle arrives and some personal issues get solved.
Was expecting Experimental Prototype to be a bit faster tho.


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

bump....

and RE: sealant - be tight with the STAN's...try 30g in each wheel. Also, if you have any silicone based cleaner, spray a paper towel and wipe the inside of the tire. This will cause the STAN's to bead and roll around a lot better ! 

Most new tires have this property - I figure it allows the sealant to go everywhere its needed and then not stay in one spot.

This is the sum total of my WW tactics of 'tubeless tires', attained over the last 6 years 

great build - need more pictures....THX


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

AbsoluteBlack spiderless Hollowgram rings are available now, some weight to be saved there.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

twenty6black said:


> ... Also, if you have any silicone based cleaner, spray a paper towel and wipe the inside of the tire. This will cause the STAN's to bead and roll around a lot better !


Interesting tip, but isn't that effectively repelling the sealant? So, if you had pinholes for example, would the sealant cover/coat that area?

Just curious - part of this sounds great, the other part I'm just not sure about.


----------



## calimeropierro (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is an option to reduce weight of rotors
http://forums.mtbr.com/scott-sports/sparks-lets-see-em-398496-11.html#post10282134


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think PT has those ^^ on order.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Interesting tip, but isn't that effectively repelling the sealant? So, if you had pinholes for example, would the sealant cover/coat that area?
> 
> Just curious - part of this sounds great, the other part I'm just not sure about.


you don't need the sealant to coat the inside of the tire, it seals inside a hole as the air forces it through, so should work. The issue I see is the silicone gets in the hole, preventing the sealant from sticking.

I've had much better luck with Orange Seal, doesn't clump up like Stans.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry for not posting for so long but its finally assembled.

1st some more pictures before more text...because no1 cares about text.












































Final weight WITH 220gr of liquid on the rubbers








8.55kg = 18.85lbs
I wanted lower than 8.5kg but this is pretty good without compromising in anything.

Now the text...

YES I know the front is too high and I would need a -24 not a -17 stem... but I'm not a pro and I love the bike, if I had to go for a race then I would take the other bike I have of when I did race.







PS. Race day weight was about 7.3kg on this one

I had a custom axle made by Hellore but it basically "broke". I took the bike to do some 20% up-hills in the asphalt and the axle just couldn't handle the pressure and *puff*.
Also, all cabling and housing are original.

So this is the end of the build.

If I ever change anything I will come back to update!

Next -> maybe buying a new frame to replace my dads road bike!
He has this one that I gave him some years ago but he is getting old and needs a less "racing" frame and one with better posture.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Please report back on your experience with the SiCCC rotors! Lovely build by the way


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Crossmaxx said:


> Please report back on your experience with the SiCCC rotors! Lovely build by the way


Well when going from metal to the SICCC you will notice the lack of initial grip.
You will also notice that you can squeeze the brakes a lot more and harder.
I would say they are about 80% of the stopping force of a metal disc.
Its a matter of getting used to brake a little earlier or just grow a pair and start going faster  

Thank you!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great build man, and thanks for sharing all the pics.

Just be sure to take it easier on your first ride with the SICC otherwise you'll visit the trees.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

holyPT said:


> Well when going from metal to the SICCC you will notice the lack of initial grip.
> You will also notice that you can squeeze the brakes a lot more and harder.
> I would say they are about 80% of the stopping force of a metal disc.
> Its a matter of getting used to brake a little earlier or just grow a pair and start going faster
> ...


Are you running Kettle's original carbon pads or the new "Metal" Kettle pads?


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Great build man, and thanks for sharing all the pics.
> 
> Just be sure to take it easier on your first ride with the SICC otherwise you'll visit the trees.


Thanks!

Yeah I noticed the difference already 



xc71 said:


> Are you running Kettle's original carbon pads or the new "Metal" Kettle pads?


I'm using the newest version.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BTW, I'm officially protesting this build. Using a lefty is unfair.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great build! I love the attention detail.:thumbsup:

I wonder if you have enough room to place the stem inbetween the top crown and headset of the Lefty. I want to get a Lefty...but putting the stem above the crown of the Lefty would put the bar way too high for me. I have short legs.

Not sure if you can really see it...but the stem on this BMC is under the upper crown of the Lefty.


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

phlegm said:


> BTW, I'm officially protesting this build. Using a lefty is unfair.


<3



RS VR6 said:


> Great build! I love the attention detail.:thumbsup:
> 
> I wonder if you have enough room to place the stem inbetween the top crown and headset of the Lefty. I want to get a Lefty...but putting the stem above the crown of the Lefty would put the bar way too high for me. I have short legs.
> 
> Not sure if you can really see it...but the stem on this BMC is under the upper crown of the Lefty.


Thanks!

I could if I had a custom made stem for it (AX told me it would cost around 10k euros to make one...yeah right), I only have 27-28mm or height so the only thing currently out there could have been the syntace flatforce (80mm) or the Rotor one (also 80mm) but since I need 100mm, those models need 33-35mm of space. 
The Spark headtube is just too big, if only it was 8mm more I could have put a flat 100 stem.
I know I could gamble with the stem being clamped above and below but...screw that if it breaks when going down, I will break as well!

Im still waiting for the new Open FS to come out (if its 29 its made for 120mm fork which should work great with the lefty) or wait to measure a new Lefty 2015 model to see if its a tiny bit smaller.

Also, I was thinking of adding a leonardi racing lockout dunno if direct or remote tho.







or








Also thought about this, but dont see it happening.








I could put some FF tyres to make her sub 8kg but...it wouldn't be an enjoyable ride 

If you guys have any questions, do not hesitate.


----------



## muntos (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the Leonardi Lefty protection guard, I didn't see it to nobody's bike yet, is kinda nice, not so build quality but ads a nice look to the fork


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

What I nice time spent looking at your project! thanks for letting my know about the ISO Ti rotors...there are really light! any specific reason why you changed to carbon ones?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

@Andrepsz - Have missed your input and self-crafting ingenuity. Give us more!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha....never stopped...some more good stuff (hopefully) coming soon!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

HolyPT, if you would like to save 4 more grams...take a look a this:
Адаптер тормоза IS-PM +0мм - Neutrino Components

I just got two of those for myself, $15 each, very good price for a 8g adapter.

This was made by a member here on Mtbr last year...today he's got his on-line store! good stuff.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

This one is inspiring! Just got a '15 spark rc. Looking to drop the weight a bit.


----------

